# How to repair monitor scratches?



## hat (Jul 30, 2012)

A friend may be sending me a better monitor soon, but there's a scratch on the screen. I haven't seen it myself, but I'll look for it once I have it, and once I know where it is it will drive me nuts. Anyone got any easy home repair tips for repairing a scratched screen?


----------



## mauriek (Jul 30, 2012)

for light scratch, you can try a toothpaste with moisture soft cloth. rub it gently to one direction only, do not force it or put to much pressure in the screen.


----------



## AndreiD (Jul 30, 2012)

Without trying to sound weird, I fixed a scratch on my Dell using water based... lube. It doesn't damage the monitor and if needed it washes off easily, haha.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Often monitors will have a protective plastic sheet over the top of the LCD.

If your monitor is the kind with this, you can either remove or replace the plastic.


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2012)

Last time I tried the toothpaste trick was with a disc... it just scratched it up even more. I don't have any lube either...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 30, 2012)

hat said:


> Last time I tried the toothpaste trick was with a disc... it just scratched it up even more. I don't have any lube either...



Take it apart man to check for that plastic film  it's really easy to dissemble/resemble a monitor.

If you can build a PC then a monitor is no problem at all.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 30, 2012)

Vaseline/vick's can help.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 30, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000J41VDM/?tag=tec06d-20

This stuff.


----------



## darkreize (Aug 12, 2012)

I used some vaseline on a minor scratch on the screen and it's not noticeable even if you're directly looking unless you're desperately trying to find it.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 12, 2012)

hat said:


> I don't have any lube either...



im sure MM has some from all that fapping he does


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> im sure MM has some from all that fapping he does



Professional fappers like the MM know that you have to use lotion with Lanolin, NOT that Aloe Vera Bullshit, to prevent chapping. Standard lube causes chaffing and chapping when used for long periods of time...or so I've heard...


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 12, 2012)

It depends on the screen surface type. If it's matte you can forget any treatment methods because it will look horrible if you try to polish it. Glossy ones are more forgiving since they are already glossy.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 12, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> It depends on the screen surface type. If it's matte you can forget any treatment methods because it will look horrible if you try to polish it. Glossy ones are more forgiving since they are already glossy.



Generally when you polish the matte service it turns glossy yes, so you have to polish the whole screen to make it look even.  You turn a matte screen into a glossy screen but at least the the scratch won't be there annoying the crap out of you.


----------

